# Oh come on guys



## bigwideland (Nov 25, 2005)

I have been looking a few belly pics and they look like spy pics taken in a hurry and in secret rooms, out lovely FFA's should get better, so enjoy these girls, I was in the garden with the hose very hot, in one pic I got some water up the nose,  

lol

BWL, (BigWideLand) 

View attachment image0003.jpg


View attachment image0005.jpg


View attachment image0010.jpg


View attachment image0009.jpg


View attachment image0004.jpg


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 25, 2005)

You are so creative and interesting in your pics! And your bod... Oh my, you are one gorgeous man!! Thank you for thinking of want we want and doing so much to please us! :wubu:


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks for the appreciation, I have some other hot pics, even to hot for this forum I think, as I am not sure that a exposed back side is as interesting as a good belly?


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 25, 2005)

I imagine there are a few here that would be interested. My tastes lean heavily towards the more conservative photos. I think what you've been posting has been great! For me, you can keep your pants on!


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 25, 2005)

My favorite is the 4th one down. Keep em coming :kiss2:


----------



## It's Just Me (Nov 26, 2005)

More, please. :smitten:


----------



## missaf (Nov 26, 2005)

Jeannie said:


> I imagine there are a few here that would be interested. My tastes lean heavily towards the more conservative photos. I think what you've been posting has been great! For me, you can keep your pants on!



I like em all


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 26, 2005)

That second one is deadly. My entire body twitched when I opened it. 

Looking at these pics, it makes me wonder if guys with a really fleshy chest get the same enjoyment from having them sucked and fondled in the same way a woman does. Would it make a man feel he was being feminized to be handled in such a way? I've never been intimate with a man with such a soft, fleshy chest. _sigh_ If I were to ever get so lucky, I'd want to tear those puppies up! I would want to treat them the way I like mine treated. It's been my understanding that a lot of guys don't get aroused or as aroused with chest/nipple play as women do. I wonder if that pertains to a man with a tight muscled chest or to _all_ men. Also, if a fat man is sensitive about the size of his chest, would this be insulting or uncomfortable for him?


----------



## missaf (Nov 26, 2005)

I absolutely enjoy playing with the chest and nipples of all those I've been intimate with, and only one man has decided he didn't like it, only because his nipples were too sensitive to enjoy it. 

As far as "treating how I want to be treated" that's my philosophy for everything sexual


----------



## lady of the dark (Nov 26, 2005)

:shocked: Not bad at all!


----------



## zapf (Nov 27, 2005)

Jeannie said:


> Looking at these pics, it makes me wonder if guys with a really fleshy chest get the same enjoyment from having them sucked and fondled in the same way a woman does. Would it make a man feel he was being feminized to be handled in such a way?



Hey everyone, I've been coming to this board for a while, I even got the courage to post... once, and then they switched board systems....

Anyways, I would like to say, as a guy with a relatively large (read: bigger than most girls I know) chest, I would love for someone to have them treated the same way a woman's are. I actually wouldn't find it feminizing at all, either.

Now if only I could find someone around here who's into that kind of thing...


----------



## missaf (Nov 27, 2005)

zapf said:


> Now if only I could find someone around here who's into that kind of thing...



You missed me! I lived in Boston a year and a half ago


----------



## zapf (Nov 27, 2005)

missaf said:


> You missed me! I lived in Boston a year and a half ago



Oh, dangit! That's just the way my luck has been working lately ...


----------



## missaf (Nov 27, 2005)

Not to hijack this thread or anything, but I found it extremely difficult to find BHMs in New England, I only ran across a few in the 2 years or so I was dating there. I guess most stay inside and in warm eateries and bars that I never got around to seeing.

Even when I went to the Heavenly Bodies dances two times there were hardly any men there. If you're up to it, I'd catch one of Heather's dances and see what you might find there


----------



## Karebehr (Nov 27, 2005)

Jeannie said:


> That second one is deadly. My entire body twitched when I opened it.
> 
> Looking at these pics, it makes me wonder if guys with a really fleshy chest get the same enjoyment from having them sucked and fondled in the same way a woman does. Would it make a man feel he was being feminized to be handled in such a way? I've never been intimate with a man with such a soft, fleshy chest. _sigh_ If I were to ever get so lucky, I'd want to tear those puppies up! I would want to treat them the way I like mine treated. It's been my understanding that a lot of guys don't get aroused or as aroused with chest/nipple play as women do. I wonder if that pertains to a man with a tight muscled chest or to _all_ men. Also, if a fat man is sensitive about the size of his chest, would this be insulting or uncomfortable for him?
> 
> This is probably a very stupid post and so poorly articulated, I'll just apologize in advance.


Jeannie, I have allways loved having my nipples played with, with the few women I have ever been with. 

Can't beleive I'm gonna post this......I guess this board is making me a little less self-concious!


----------



## zapf (Nov 27, 2005)

missaf said:


> Even when I went to the Heavenly Bodies dances two times there were hardly any men there. If you're up to it, I'd catch one of Heather's dances and see what you might find there



Remember how I was talking about my luck? Well it's just my luck that you tell me about these dances the day after one I could actually have gone to :doh: . Oh well, just have to wait for the next one.


----------



## SnapDragon (Nov 28, 2005)

bigwideland said:


> Thanks for the appreciation, I have some other hot pics, even to hot for this forum I think, as I am not sure that a exposed back side is as interesting as a good belly?



I like it; it's cheeky. ;-)

Nice gazebo!


----------



## Tad (Nov 28, 2005)

Jeannie said:


> Looking at these pics, it makes me wonder if guys with a really fleshy chest get the same enjoyment from having them sucked and fondled in the same way a woman does. Would it make a man feel he was being feminized to be handled in such a way?



I think there are two very different issues here: physical and mental. Physically, no, guys don't. We don't have as many nerve cells in the skin around there, not as much erectile tissue (i.e. we have smaller nipples), and we don't have the bulk of glandular tissue, which I am given to understand is part of what responds to being fondled. Not that we have no nerve cells or erectile tissue there, just nothing on the scale of what women have.

As for the mental side, well, I think that depends on the guy. Some might get turned on by this just because of what you are doing. Others might be quite horrified. Your question about being feminized plays into it I'm sure.

My personal opinion is that I'll take all the affection I can get, applied to any part of my body that can draw it  But that is just me, other guys no doubt will differ.

-Ed


----------



## blubberboy767 (Nov 28, 2005)

I love having my nipples and moobs played with. At first I did feel emasculated but got over it quickly  The funny thing is the fatter I get the more sensitive they get. Another incentive to pork up! :eat1: 

View attachment bigolgut.jpg


----------



## zapf (Nov 28, 2005)

blubberboy767 said:


> I love having my nipples and moobs played with. At first I did feel emasculated but got over it quickly  The funny thing is the fatter I get the more sensitive they get. Another incentive to pork up! :eat1:



I know exactly what you mean... I used to be really embarrassed about my chest, but now I love it. And you're right, the bigger they are, the more sensitive they are... and mine are quite big and therefore quite sensitive.


----------



## SnapDragon (Nov 29, 2005)

blubberboy767 said:


> The funny thing is the fatter I get the more sensitive they get. Another incentive to pork up! :eat1:



I've read that fat releases oestrogens into the bloodstream, and this is what causes fat men to grow 'man tits' (I think they're great by the way) and accounts for increased nipple size and sensitivity. This is apparently also why a lot of fat men don't have so much bodily hair as thinner ones and are often calmer and less violent (which is also nice in a man).

I suppose with reference to biochemistry, man tits are feminising, but I don't think they make a fat man look effeminate, they just complete the effect of fat everywhere else.


----------



## blubberboy767 (Nov 29, 2005)

SnapDragon said:


> I've read that fat releases oestrogens into the bloodstream, and this is what causes fat men to grow 'man tits' (I think they're great by the way) and accounts for increased nipple size and sensitivity. This is apparently also why a lot of fat men don't have so much bodily hair as thinner ones and are often calmer and less violent (which is also nice in a man).
> 
> I suppose with reference to biochemistry, man tits are feminising, but I don't think they make a fat man look effeminate, they just complete the effect of fat everywhere else.



I agree with you on all counts except for the body hair thing. I'm massively hairy (shoulders/back that get shaved every week) and all my fat friends also have a lot of body hair. You know the stereotype, fat guy/hairy back


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm enjoying reading your responses guys. It obviously pays to be very in tune with a new mate to determine just where he is in his body acceptance. I tend to be quite verbal and very demonstrative with a mate and hopefully if I end up with someone who feels self-conscious about the size of his chest, he won't be for long because I will show him (and tell him) how truly beautiful and sexy I think he is. HOPEFULLY he will believe me!

Speaking of that, I've read comments on the board before from FFA who haven't told their S.O. how much they love their fat body. This truly puzzles me. You might not get the response you're looking for but I just can't imagine holding something like that in. When I was married I _always_ made a point of telling my husband how much I loved his body even though he didn't believe it was sincere.   He always thought I wanted him fat so no one else would want him. That just seems so dense to me when I showed him constantly, both verbally and physically, how much he turned me on (for 15 f-ing years!). It's frustrating to think about now. What a wasted opportunity for something really special. Even though he thought I had ulterior motives (because how could anyone prefer fat over muscle???), I'll never regret that I was honest about how I felt. I'm not ashamed of being an FFA and I certainly wouldn't dream of hiding it from someone I loved. Now that I'm older and hopefully wiser, I feel if I'm faced with not being believed again, I won't stick around. It didn't ruin our relationship but it certainly wasn't all it could be because of it. Life is too short to be involved in a relationship where both people aren't completely believed in and/or hiding their desires.

*BWL*, I'm really sorry for hi-jacking your pic thread. It just kind of snowballed from viewing pics of your beautiful chest.


----------



## SherbetLemon (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm finding this man-breasts thread interesting! I just wanted to add something though - as a woman I don't find it all that pleasurable when a man does stuff with my breasts actually. I prefer him to stroke my hair or legs, f .ex. So I'm wondering if anyone else (female) here finds that too?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 29, 2005)

SherbetLemon said:


> I'm finding this man-breasts thread interesting! I just wanted to add something though - as a woman I don't find it all that pleasurable when a man does stuff with my breasts actually. I prefer him to stroke my hair or legs, f .ex. So I'm wondering if anyone else (female) here finds that too?



The idea of fondling a woman's breasts isn't that appealing to me, to be honest. I think Breasts are mainly a female fixation.....how strange.


----------



## Jes (Nov 29, 2005)

SherbetLemon said:


> I'm finding this man-breasts thread interesting! I just wanted to add something though - as a woman I don't find it all that pleasurable when a man does stuff with my breasts actually. I prefer him to stroke my hair or legs, f .ex. So I'm wondering if anyone else (female) here finds that too?



to some extent, yes.


----------



## scarcity (Jan 25, 2007)

Those are great, bigwideland!  

Different poses and surroundings than one's used to


----------



## Aireman (Jan 25, 2007)

Jeannie said:


> Looking at these pics, it makes me wonder if guys with a really fleshy chest get the same enjoyment from having them sucked and fondled in the same way a woman does. Would it make a man feel he was being feminized to be handled in such a way? I've never been intimate with a man with such a soft, fleshy chest. _sigh_ If I were to ever get so lucky, I'd want to tear those puppies up! I would want to treat them the way I like mine treated. It's been my understanding that a lot of guys don't get aroused or as aroused with chest/nipple play as women do. I wonder if that pertains to a man with a tight muscled chest or to _all_ men. Also, if a fat man is sensitive about the size of his chest, would this be insulting or uncomfortable for him?



I have a much larger than _Normal_ chest for a guy too and mine are very sensitve. Mine are probably as big if not bigger than BWL's and I weigh much less. It's been a life long problem for me 'cause I _Can't_ take my shirt off in public due to way too many stares. And I do love to have them stimulated by women but it's very hard to get to that point 'cause I probably create less oprtunitys for that to happen. Though it seems to be less of a problem to the women I have met.


----------



## Jes (Jan 25, 2007)

are you the dude who got breast implants, aire?


----------



## Aireman (Jan 25, 2007)

Awwww that's not nice.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 27, 2007)

lookin good bro  

thanks for sharing


----------



## fishhat (Jan 29, 2007)

Big Wide Land is the only guy that posts pictures? I thought this thread was to get you guys to post! 
Thread does not deliver 

Also, thanks to you Blubberboy as well!


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 21, 2007)

I miss Bigwideland... and the pictures of his beautiful body.

:huh:


----------



## bigdaddyj (Mar 23, 2007)

OK.. I'm new here and am holding my breath as I write this but I decided to post this pic of myself here.. being as this is only my second post... *deep breath* Here goes. LOL! 

View attachment IMG.JPG


----------



## persimmon (Mar 23, 2007)

Well hey, bigdaddyj--what a cutie, what a smile!

Thanks for joining us, and welcome to the boards.

persimmon


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello bigdaddyj! and Welcome to the boards.

Adorable pic! Thanks for sharing. You have an awesome smile.


----------



## bigdaddyj (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks ladies. Glad it was liked.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Mar 25, 2007)

Very beautiful.

My favorite picture was the second one from the top. 

<3


----------

